# Will this dream come true?



## Ayreon (Jul 27, 2012)

Ever since I started growing orchids I have had this dream to one day have a roth in bloom. I have flowered several multifloras by now, but my oldest roth has been standing there laughing at me. Growing, growing, but no flowers... I have tried it in different condition, but no luck. 

So early this spring I took it outside and gave it colder conditions than I have ever tried before... that was obviously the magic trick :rollhappy:

I even have a bottle of red wine (an old one from 1973 that will probably taste like ****) that I have written "Do not open until roth" on. It looks like I will finally be able taste if it's good or not.

Now I can just pray that it is really a roth like the tag says.

...to be continued.


----------



## nikv (Jul 27, 2012)

How wonderful, whatever it may turn out to be!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice! Hope the bloom nice! What cross is it?

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow.. Crack the wine open. Cheers!


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 27, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice! Hope the bloom nice! What cross is it?
> 
> Paphman910



I have no idea...


----------



## newbud (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't get it. Pardon my naivety but what are the stripe things in there between the leaves. Never seen anything like this before. Thanks


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 27, 2012)

newbud said:


> I don't get it. Pardon my naivety but what are the stripe things in there between the leaves. Never seen anything like this before. Thanks



flower spike and the flower shealth (striped)

Paphman910


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 27, 2012)

Newbud, Those are the buds forming.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 27, 2012)

Great story! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks GREAT so far!!!


----------



## Carper (Jul 27, 2012)

Certainly looks like a roth. Hope it is after your wait and look forward to seeing the plant in full bloom, along with those multi spikes. Fingers crossed for you, great result.

Gary
UK:clap:


----------



## Shiva (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks good! You're a lot closer to that dream now. Good luck.


----------



## John M (Jul 27, 2012)

Sometimes a good joke is lost in translation. Guys, I think newbud was joking because he's also never bloomed a roth either.

Ayreon, that plant looks great! I do hope it's labelled correctly and it turns out to be a really nice quality flower. So many spikes.....it's gonna be wondeful!


----------



## Justin (Jul 27, 2012)

congrats! great to see all those spikes!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy dreams!


----------



## tenman (Jul 27, 2012)

How cold?


----------



## abax (Jul 28, 2012)

I just can't wait for the climax of this dream! The prospect looks very good for a spectacular blooming. I hope the wine is as good as the flowers. Wish I was in Sweden to help you celebrate.


----------



## Roth (Jul 28, 2012)

The stripes in the old growth are structures we usually see only on wild plants, in the wild roth, stonei and kolopakingii can make up to 20 bracts in the crown, short and striped, before eventually making a flower spike. I posed a kolopakingii like that a couple years ago. They do it in culture afterwards, but I have never seen any seed grown plant of those species ever doing that kind of structure anymore, well I saw it just one time only out of thousands of plants at many places.


I think the flower quality will be good anyway on that roth..


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2012)

:drool: not bad for a first roth spiking  !!!!! I am still dreaming !! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow! Looking very good. Please keep us posted. BTW, if you had the bottle on its side it may be fine.


----------



## newbud (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Roth for explaining that. No I've never bloomed a roth and I wasn't joking and I don't understand why someone would think I was. I said "forgive my naivete" because I was asking the question seriously. I swear people on hear purposely say stuff just to start crap.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm very excited for you. Keep us updated with regular photos.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2012)

WOW! 5 spikes and counting? Good luck.. Hope to see it in full glory...


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a stonei x niveum cross (Paph. Luk-Luk) that I should try this on. Too many growths to count, but never bloomed!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 28, 2012)

AWESOME! :clap: Please keep us updated on their progress.



newbud said:


> Thanks Roth for explaining that. No I've never bloomed a roth and I wasn't joking and I don't understand why someone would think I was. I said "forgive my naivete" because I was asking the question seriously. I swear people on hear purposely say stuff just to start crap.



No, John said what he said because he's a really, really nice guy and _not_ just to start crap.  Perhaps your original question sounded perfectly like deadpan humor to him as it did to me. :wink: We are many people here from all walks of life and from all around the world. Misunderstandings happen.


----------



## Dido (Jul 28, 2012)

cross my fingers for you. 
For me it would be Deolgoldi and some crosses of roths which never bloomed for me.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 28, 2012)

I second that Lanmark!

Ayreon those surely are roth buds/spike coming up. All that I've bloomed have looked the same as yours. I see 4 for sure are the two old growths have buds too?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow! Is that just one plant?


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 28, 2012)

How exciting!!! Cant wait to see how this progesses. Hopefully the wine is OK too. If not run down to the bottle shop and grab a Petrus 

Tyler


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 28, 2012)

wow, a multi-explosion! congrats. 

I actually have a roth, inherited from clark; maybe years from now when I can't get it to flower i'll remember this and give it a chill (d'oh, just remembered a 'stupid orchid tricks' moment that i'll have to post)


----------



## Roth (Jul 28, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I see 4 for sure are the two old growths have buds too?




Not anymore, that's what I explained before... Kind of multiple bracts, like on that kolopakingii


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 28, 2012)

I remember your picture of the multiple bracks on your kolo Xavier. They're bracts but there could be buds coming up too.


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought the plant about 7 years ago. At that time it was a single growth with a leaf span of about 30 cm.

I can see the start of 6 spikes, but the oldest growths looks very weak and I doubt they will make it. On the other hand... 4 spikes is not that bad either


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ayreon, I hope you'll keep us posted with photos. this will be very impressive!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 29, 2012)

I am truly excited for you!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 30, 2012)

It looks like a really wide leafed roth too. Did you say you knew the parents?


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 31, 2012)

No, I don't know the parents. It was one of my first multis. Got it long before I cared about parents


----------



## eaborne (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats and I can't wait to see the blooms!


----------



## emydura (Aug 1, 2012)

That is going to be some first flowering. Can't wait to see the finished product. 

The only problem is it would appear that it will be difficult to flower in future, but you can use that to your advantage. Build it up again then give it the cold treatment. You can continue to have these mass flowerings which will be just amazing.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 2, 2012)

This plant has got my energy stirring! What a show you will have - I too look forward to the pictures.
Did I miss your response on how much of a chill the plant got and for how long?


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 2, 2012)

chrismende said:


> This plant has got my energy stirring! What a show you will have - I too look forward to the pictures.
> Did I miss your response on how much of a chill the plant got and for how long?



I will take a new picture of it next week so you can see the progress.
I think I took it outside in late may. At the lowest I think it has been around 10 degrees Celsius.... and it hasn't been much of a summer this year so there hasn't been to many days with temperatures above 20 C.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2012)

Ayreon said:


> I will take a new picture of it next week so you can see the progress.
> I think I took it outside in late may. At the lowest I think it has been around 10 degrees Celsius.... and it hasn't been much of a summer this year so there hasn't been to many days with temperatures above 20 C.



I sure wish we could share some of our summer with you -- it's been a record-breaking heat wave most of the time.


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 3, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I sure wish we could share some of our summer with you -- it's been a record-breaking heat wave most of the time.



Haha, please send some heat this way then


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2012)

What's the weather been like in Sweden this summer?


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 3, 2012)

Some kind Of rain record I think. Lots of good water for The plant. Thats the only positive thing


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 3, 2012)

Ayreon said:


> Some kind Of rain record I think. Lots of good water for The plant. Thats the only positive thing


Same situation here in Belgium, no lack of water!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow -- and we are experiencing record-breaking drought practically all over the US.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2012)

Now we know where all our water went!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 5, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow -- and we are experiencing record-breaking drought practically all over the US.



...and also in Canada. No rain to speak of since early spring. In fact, I can't remember the last time it rained heavily.


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats Ayreon! I really hope all six spikes will make it, imagine what a record blooming that would be and what a great first blooming too! You must be proud of yourself (I know I would be). 

I look forward to the update on your roth.


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 7, 2012)

So far so good...


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 7, 2012)

Superb! :clap:


----------



## newbud (Aug 7, 2012)

So that's how they do it. Thanks so much and please keep updating.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2012)

I see 4 inflourecenses!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 7, 2012)

Ahhhh!
SO exciting!!!!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow. That's going to be incredible. Congratulations!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Aug 7, 2012)

Amazing !!
Please keep posting pictures.

Lars


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm still worried that it Will turn out to be a St Swithin or something


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 7, 2012)

Ayreon said:


> I'm still worried that it Will turn out to be a St Swithin or something



Me too SEND IT TO TEXAS right away!!!!!!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2012)

it looks like a roth so far.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2012)

Has this bloomed for you before?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2012)

Normally I don't like update progress photos of buds - but in this case I'm wetting my shorts watching. Man, that is going to a display when she opens.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 8, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Normally I don't like update progress photos of buds - but in this case I'm wetting my shorts watching. Man, that is going to a display when she opens.




Ha ha ha 
Too funny!

It is really exciting!!!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 8, 2012)

Haha, I don't like progress photos as well. I prefer to show the "final product", but in this case I just couldn't help myself 

Slipper fan - No it has not bloomed before.


----------



## polyantha (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, it is exploding! [email protected]!

Ps: i like progress photos!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2012)

I like progress threads for momentous occasions such as this, but I worry that it will jinx the blooming:sob:

GO GO GO GO GO! 

Maybe that will help.


----------



## Diogo (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't wait for that final result!!! Looks superb so far, hope you put it down for judging.


----------



## annab (Aug 9, 2012)

congrats ayreon .I think that you can not complain for now,this is more than a best start , this plant is near to explode in all its beauty and promising very well or more, you must be proud of your results, and I'm of course envious.
ayreon upload as many photo as you can,I'm looking forward to see the flower.
all the best,anna from Italy


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2012)

Ayreon said:


> ...Slipper fan - No it has not bloomed before.



Then this is indeed exciting!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2012)

Lots of promising "stripes"!!! Gorgeous...!


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 14, 2012)

Getting closer... I hope in will open up before I'm off to Greece (2 weeks from now).


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweet. How did you grow it that it clump that much?


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 14, 2012)

Think I might have grown it too hot... so it has produced new growths at high speed instead of flowers.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 14, 2012)

That is one big roth.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2012)

Hurry up!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, it must be the land of the midnight sun thing. That baby is rocketing!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Ayreon. Great info.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh Drool!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 15, 2012)

Anticipation!!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 16, 2012)

Very spikie!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 16, 2012)

:clap: :drool::drool::drool: :clap:


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Aug 20, 2012)

Any international orchids show close by?? U def would have won the grand price and ton of $$$$ with that plant. =)


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not so sure about that anymore. 

I have bad news... and good news.

Let's take the bad first. The two spikes in the middle have dried out. One completly. Nothing more than 3 brown dead buds. The other one with two brown buds but perkaps one that will make it. I have given it enough water, so I'm not sure why... och well...

Now for the good news. Thw two remaining spikes looks like they will give 4 flowers each...AND.. most important of all... the first bud has started to open up, and it is without a doubt a pure roth... Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 20, 2012)

That's strange for two spikes to dry completely out.


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 20, 2012)

If this is not a roth, I am Captain Haddock


----------



## eggshells (Aug 20, 2012)

Ayreon said:


> If this is not a roth, I am Captain Haddock



and pigs can fly.

Nice roth. It looks like old school. Cant wait when it fully opens up


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a beauty! It probably sucks compared to the best clones but I know I have seen worse ones than this too. I'm a happy roth grower right now


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 27, 2012)

Whooooohooooo! Beautiful!!! You're right - it is a beautiful representative of the species, and so what if it is not one of the best, modern line-bred ones!!!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 27, 2012)

Its nice. I actually would like at least one of these skinny (slim) looking roths in my collection to be honest. And one chubby one.

I am happy for you that it indeed turned out as a roth.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 27, 2012)

Well done! I'm glad it turned out well for you.


----------



## emydura (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats. It is a lovely dark coloured clone. It has a different look about it as well. The petals look relatively long compared to the rest of the flower. What is there length?


----------



## Stone (Aug 27, 2012)

A beautiful plant:clap::clap:


----------



## Justin (Aug 27, 2012)

it's quite nice. I like this style of roth.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2012)

Ayreon, congratulations on bring it it to bloom! It's the most unusual roth blooms I've ever seen. They look nothing like the massive line breed plants of the Asian and American breeding. I'm inexperience when it comes to exposure of wild plants. I have seen a few that some like to call "old school" breeding but still, none with the color pattern and the amount of veining in the dorsal nor have I seen the very interesting spotting pattern your plant displays in the petals.
I would really like to hear from Xavier on his experience with wild plant compared to your beauty.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful blooms !!!!! And, was the 73 ok ?  ! Jean


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 28, 2012)

Jean - The 73 was excellent  Wish I would have bought a few more bottles when I had the chance.

David - The flowers are 22-24 cm.


----------



## Dido (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats on that one. 
I would love to have one like that


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 28, 2012)

Good work Ayreon!!!

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice. nice flowers; sorry about the brown ones. perhaps the plant decided that it just didn't have enough gas to fill up all of those flowers no matter how nice the plant was. 

actually, I was reading up on nutritional problem symptoms and for calcium deficiency you can lose flower buds. also for plants that are growing very rapidly and building very quick flower spikes it is helpful to have enough phosphorus for the quick growth. it may just be that with sooo many spikes growing quickly it ran out of something and sacrificed some stems so that the others could finish


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice.


----------

